# audio video selector vs RCA to dual RCA



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

I have two video headrests in my suburban. They are tied together so that you can watch separate shows on each monitor or you can mirror them together and watch the same show. This is a built in option with the headrests, but it's done via RCA cables connected together. 

I'm trying to find a way to hook up an outside video option, such as a handheld gaming device, like Ms. PacMan, but to do this I have to unhook the connection that allows the monitors to be tied together. I'm wondering would it be possible to just use an RCA Y connector or would I get a strange image on the screen? I'm guessing the flaw would be if trying to play game on TV 1 and someone tries watching a movie on TV2, you'd get overlapping images. I found a cheap audio video selector, but not really sure where to hide, but keep easy access.

Any thoughts? Right now the connection is made under the center console....


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

A Y would work so long as you don't have 2 signals going at the same time... and it sounds like you will so a switcher is what you would need, short of just unplugging one from the Y.

You could run wires under the carpet to the front passenger seat and place it just under. Another option is the glove compartment... just drill a hole in the back and run the wires in. I have a video streamer and hard drive mounted in the glove box and it works well.


----------



## homevisionsolut (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you for this difference. The audio systems are mostly used, so its very helpful knowledge for us.


----------

